# RIP Presto



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I felt such a pang when I read this bc I really admire Presto. Is he about ten? I first started following him when I tried to research/find a dog that had both Elysian and Topbrass- guess who? I am so very sorry for the owner- such a terrible loss.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

He was eleven. I quite frequently got to admire him working as he demonstrated exercises in our classes. He'd be hanging out on his bed under the table in the training hall, and pop out tail a-wagging to show us all how to do something with absolute perfection. He and Marie set a standard that is hard to meet.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened? How he died?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I haven't wanted to bug Marie or his breeder to ask just yet. All I know is that it was illness that came on suddenly, not an accident or such.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am sorry for their loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry to read this. My thoughts are with Marie and her family. Rest well and play hard at the Bridge till your family meets back up with you sweet Presto.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Please pass on my condolences, it is never easy to loose a Golden friend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Condolences to the family. It's so heartbreaking.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am very sorry about their loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I've tried to find a pic for a Bridge pic - to no avail. May he play hard and wait patiently.
Godspeed Presto


----------

